# 2012 1.4 Auto Suddenly Running Terribly



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How about a bad Negative Battery Cable: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

Your previous dealership didn't do their diagnostics properly nor did they check GM's service system for recalls and notifications. Contact the Chevy Customer Care account here (find a post from them, click their user name, and select Private Message). Give them your contact info, VIN, and where you're located now. Ask them to find you the nearest Chevy dealership and if they will make the initial contact for you.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

What obermd said!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The battery cable is the starting point for electrical issues. I don't know as it's all of them, but it's a good start.

But you've got an interesting set of problems that really don't fall into a typical pattern for the Cruze. I think at some point you're going to have to trust someone who can see the car in person and have the diagnostic tools to examine it. As a internet forum, there's only so much we can do. And that's mostly limited to pointing out common problems. Throwing parts based on guesswork at it is ultimately going to be more expensive than the dealer.

But if you've got a solid, reproducible problem, you shouldn't have an issue with the dealer taking care of it. It's those intermittent things that drive everyone - tech and owner - batty. If the tech can't reproduce it, there's nothing to fix.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

Does it sound to be a cylinder misfire? I got the engine light to turn on tonight, so Friday I am going to arrange a tow truck to take it to the dealer and they can run a scanner on it and get a code. Does a cylinder misfire sound like what I have described? It started slowly and got worse pretty fast.. A slight jerking while accel, then turned into a lot of jerking with a reduction of power?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How many miles and when's the last time you changed the sparkplugs? They might have widened too much and causing misfile. Depending on the age, that might be a good idea to throw parts at. If old enough, if they're not bad now, they will be soon.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

So many weird items I wonder if the ECU is toast.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

I have 48,5xx miles and I have not replaced the spark plugs. I plan on checking them visually tomorrow in the light. like I said, I just moved and most of my stuff, and all of my tools are in a storage unit so I couldn't do it tonight. I will let you know what I see tomorrow. I am so exhausted with this car.. its so draining. but thanks for showing concern fellas, since the dealers don't ya know. I love the cruze, just not mine :/


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Visual may not tell much. You need to check the gap. Too wide a gap will cause problems.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like when this newbie gets his cruzelsgarbage fixed by an authorized and skillfull Tech can this guy or gal change the handle he or she has chosen to complain ?

Good Luck with yer Cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

UPDATE

 Since my original post, at idle, my cruze would almost die. It didn't have any out of the ordinary sounds other than a sound I took for a spark plug firing. It was a clicking sound that I could pinpoint to being under the coil pack in the 4th plug area. So it sat unmoved since I was posting on here a few weeks ago. Today I got Chevy Roadside Assistance to come pick it up for free and take it to the Local Dealer. When the wrecker got there he started it and said to him it sounds and feels like a bad coil, coil pack, or plug without me mentioning it to him that that was what I was assuming was wrong with it. He said he had the same problem in one of his cars, to the tee, so I am very hopeful that chevy will be able to properly diagnose my car this time. I will keep this thread posted as to what cheyv tells me and what I need to replace in hopes that it might help some other random guy along the road such as myself. I'm sure the majority of you this means nothing but to someone experiencing the same problems it might help. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Since my original post, at idle, my cruze would almost die. It didn't have any out of the ordinary sounds other than a sound I took for a spark plug firing. It was a clicking sound that I could pinpoint to being under the coil pack in the 4th plug area. So it sat unmoved since I was posting on here a few weeks ago. Today I got Chevy Roadside Assistance to come pick it up for free and take it to the Local Dealer. When the wrecker got there he started it and said to him it sounds and feels like a bad coil, coil pack, or plug without me mentioning it to him that that was what I was assuming was wrong with it. He said he had the same problem in one of his cars, to the tee, so I am very hopeful that chevy will be able to properly diagnose my car this time. I will keep this thread posted as to what cheyv tells me and what I need to replace in hopes that it might help some other random guy along the road such as myself. I'm sure the majority of you this means nothing but to someone experiencing the same problems it might help. Thanks fellas.


Hi there,

I am happy to hear that you were able to get your car into the dealer. I do apologize for the continuing concern with your Cruze, this is not the impression we want customers to have of our vehicles. I see that you mention your dealer is taking care of things, but if you have any additional questions please feel free to send us a private message. We would be happy to get in touch with them on your behalf as well.

Corey K.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you, it means a lot that somebody is noticing the problem. The dealer where I bought the car just blew me off so I am very happy to try a new dealership. I have a god feeling about this dealership. Again, thanks a lot.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok so I got the news.. They want to replace all "coil modules" the 4 spark plugs, and do an induction cleaning for 900$ ontop of the 120 to diagnose it so I am looking at 1000$ for something I had no control over. I am not going to do it because I feel like that is an insane amount of money for what it is. So my question is couldn't I just buy a whole new coil pack instead of replacing all 4 modules?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> Ok so I got the news.. They want to replace all "coil modules" the 4 spark plugs, and do an induction cleaning for 900$ ontop of the 120 to diagnose it so I am looking at 1000$ for something I had no control over. I am not going to do it because I feel like that is an insane amount of money for what it is. So my question is couldn't I just buy a whole new coil pack instead of replacing all 4 modules?


I believe the module that controls the 4 coils is integrated into the ECM (basing that solely on what I think I've seen said around here...someone please correct me if I'm wrong). I think you can skip the induction cleaning, for the time being. That sounds like textbook mark-up to me. I would insist they check the recalls and dealer notices that have been documented many times over around here. Most notably the negative battery cable. Maybe it's a bit over the top, but wasn't there a couple of years that had defective pistons as well?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - what is an induction cleaning? Sounds like BS to me. We've had some coil packs fail, but even at retail they're $130 and you can change it yourself for free, along with the spark plugs.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

obermd said:


> OK - what is an induction cleaning? Sounds like BS to me. We've had some coil packs fail, but even at retail they're $130 and you can change it yourself for free, along with the spark plugs.


When the dealer told me he needs to change the "coil module", to you, does that sound like a coil pack, or like an ignition control module? I am heading to the dealer in about 40 mins and I have no intention on replacing it all from them for 1000$, so I am going to ask for an inventory price sheet on what they plan on replacing. From there, I can order the parts myself. Does this sound like a cheaper bet? And I'm sure a big chunk of the 1000$ they want is labor. Its not expensive or hard to do an induction cleaning, just time consuming.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it's an ignition control module that would scream computer to me - definitely let the dealership do that. If it's the coil pack rail you can do this yourself at the same time you replace your spark plugs.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Coil pack should do it.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

HERE IT IS

opcode J4345 Ignition coil 400.11$
opcode MSPR4P Spark Plugs, r&r 176.57
opcode Fuel Induction Flush 189.12


So roughly 780 in parts and they want 790.64 in labor so a total of 15/1600$ for a coil replacement.
I have found matching coil packs online for 120ish and spark plugs for 45ish and a fuel induction cleaning kit for 30$.Should I do this myself for about 200$?


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Haven't heard how many miles you have on car. A coil pack should be enough, we just did this last week on mine. The injection flush should wait, my spark plugs were fine. the coil packs tend to crack or break, the spark plugs are still doing their job.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Those prices are way above retail, bought a new coil pack and spark plugs off amazon.com for less than $130 total and did the work myself.


----------



## cufarmer (Oct 16, 2014)

> ...cigarette lighter doesn't work...


I want a cigarette lighter! Mine didn't come with one! Got an ash tray by chance?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> usb charger works 10% of the time, cigarette lighter doesn't work.


OK - now that the ignition coil and spark plugs are being dealt with lets take a look at this one. First, do you actually have the smokers package or are you referring to the 12v power outlet under the handbrake? Although I don't think this will make a difference I do know how to fix the latter.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes its the smokers package. It came with the cigarette lighter and an ashtray.


----------



## JDGonier (Dec 9, 2015)

Coil Pack. My car was doing the same thing. Coil Pack cracked and arcing under load. Also was fouling my plugs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> Yes its the smokers package. It came with the cigarette lighter and an ashtray.


OK, I'm going to work on the assumption the connections underneath are the same.

What happens when you wiggle the USB charger in the outlet? This is tested best with a charger plug that lights up. If the light goes on and off I think the connection underneath is bad. To fix this, you need to pull the center console up and bend the electrical connections. I can walk you through these steps if you want but I don't have any pictures.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok fellas. My spark plugs came in today from RockAuto. I ordered them after inputting my vehicle specifics. Everything I seen for my cruze said it comes pregapped at " .028 " . Then I was watching a youtube video on changing the coil pack etc and the man said for better power gap them to .033 and better gas mileage gap them at .037 .... like I said before I just moved 1000 miles from my hometown and am in a short term apartment and all my stuff is packed in storage... 3 of my plugs looked gapped ok, but one has no gap in it what so ever so I am going to need to go buy a gap checker and am wondering the right gapping? .028 like rock auto or .033 like the youtube video???

also, I was told by chevy that I needed an induction cleaning or flush.. but I'm not paying 300 plus labor... I only have 48/49k miles and am also wondering do I really need to do it? and if so can someone help me try the SEAFOAM method? I seen a youtube video of it being done on a newer vtec civic and he put the little tube in at the throttle body but I am wondering how I should do it, I cant imagine pumping seafoam through the turbo?? 

ANY ADVICE WOULD BE AMAZING. THANKS FELLAS


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Leave the intake alone for now......only address one concern at a time.....the odds of you needing any induction service (a homemade dealer service by the way) are somewhat unlikely.

Someone else will chime in on plug gap but my memory says .028 is the ticket.

Rob


BTW....a reminder.......when gapping only bend the ground strap.....do not put the gap tool between firing tip and strap and then twist to open up.....that will damage the firing tip........bend-measure-bend-measure.

Good luck!


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

Coil pack arrived a couple mins back. So I'm going to run to AutoZone to get a spark plug gap checker and when I get back I will do the install (new plugs and new coil pack) and if it fixes the problem I will let you guys know. I opened my hood this morning just to look, and laying in my engine bay was the broke coil module thing that Chevy left out from the day I had them check it out and it is clearly Effed up. So I'm very optimistic this will fix it. Will upload pics and whatnot here in a few hours.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

OBVIOUSLY BAD COIL BOOT

















OE SPARKPLUG WITH 48/49K MILES 









OE SPARKPLUG 48/49K MILES TAKEN OUT FROM SAME CYLINDER AS BLOWN COIL BOOT








MY REPLACEMENT SPARKPLUGS


So the car runs 100 times better. Purchased the CoilPack and Plugs from Rockauto.com and would recommend them to anyone looking for the same stuff. Paid 75/80$ for the coil pack and about 20 for the Champion Double Platinum spark plugs, which go for about 15 per plug anywhere else. Shipping was a little pricey but came a day earlier than what they suggested. Changed the coil pack and plugs in around 10 mins. Car runs like it should, other than a slight coolant smell but that's a different issue all together. So thanks to all the guys who offered me advice. 


RANT: Before my move, I suggested to the dealer where I purchased my cruze that I was pretty sure it was the coil pack, they shrugged me off and had me buy a new battery. After the move I took it to the new local dealer where they charged me 120$ for a diagnosis and wanted aver a thousand bucks to fix what I fixed for 120. So who knows what kind of damage I have internally from having a fouled plug for as long as it did, even though I put minimal miles on it since the problem first started. 
MORAL: DEALERS ARE INSANE.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^Just a word of advice - platinum plugs won't run well in a turbo engine for very long before you develop hesitation or misfiring. Stick to Iridium or nickel.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

ok yeah you are right. I didn't know that. I was on rockauto, and it said the double platinum's were compatible so I am kinda pissed about that. Sell me something that could cost me a new engine.. So I am going to order new plugs...

Champion Copper Plus
or
Champion Iridium?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I would stick with NGK, but a different type than the stock ones you had. 

Search the site for the "hesitation gone!" Thread for others experience, but the NGK BKREIX-2668 plugs have worked well for many members. They are an iridium tip with a nickel ground strap, so they will need to be re-gapped once a year or so, but the drivability difference is worth it IMO.

It is difficult to match heat ranges between different brands of plugs at times, and these cars seem to be especially picky about what they are running.


----------



## MYcruzeISgarbage (Nov 25, 2015)

I called rock auto and they told me they haven't had an issue with platinums being run in a turbo and they assured me it would run fine.. needless to say, I am going to replace them before I drive it again jus to be safe. I would take your guys' word before theirs anyday. I would rather replace plugs than the whole engine. So thanks for the heads up!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My experience is the NGK vPower BRK7E Coppers provide the best performance but need to be replaced around 15 thousand miles. I'm currently on NGK BRK8EIX plugs and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MYcruzeISgarbage said:


> I was on rockauto, and it said the double platinum's were compatible so I am kinda pissed about that. Sell me something that could cost me a new engine.


It's not that bad. It just runs poorly all too soon.


----------

